# Went to the Collie Jackson estate sale Friday



## tom ga hunter (Apr 29, 2017)

I went to buy his screwdrivers & punches but they were gone when I got there.  Bought 15 books, everything was fairly priced.

Collie was my gunsmith for 40+ years and I really miss him.


----------



## weagle (Apr 29, 2017)

I saw that estate sale listing in Social Circle and figured it must be his.  I hope they have a successful sale.


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 29, 2017)

I had it on calendar but got too much stuff already! BB


----------

